# core i5 upgrade required



## hsnayvid (Dec 2, 2010)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A: Hi def Movies, Photoshop, Web browsing and Word processing

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: Yes, but looking for a Core i5 based PC.

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: 25K

4. Planning to overclock?
A: NO

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: Win XP SP3 + Win 7

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: 1TB

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want?
A: 1920x1080 - 24" on  Dell S2408W

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: 8

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A: Built several PCs..

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: Dec 2010

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: Yes, i will prefer usb 3.0 support

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: I have  the following readily available with me:
a) Dell S2408W (HDMI), 
b) Cooler Master elite 330 cabinet, 
c) Cooler master 400W PSU, 
d) Samsung DVD Writer, 
e) Microtek 800VA UPS, 
f) Creative Inspire 4.1 Channel

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: Ghaziabad.. will buy from Nehru Place, Delhi

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: It will be great it the mobo has an HDMI port with graphics decent enuf to support rendering of Full HD Movies.  (since my psu is 400W, i'll prefer to avoid buying a graphic card.)

Thankyou 'The Sorcerer' for the above template!

Also wanted to know when we can expect new Sandy Bridge processors in the market??


----------



## Cilus (Dec 3, 2010)

Phenom II X4 955 (3.2 GHz, 2 MB L2, 6 MB L3)@ 7.3K
MSI 880GMA-E45 @ 5.8k
2X2 GB Kingston/Gskill 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 3.1K
Seagate 1 TB SATA @ 2.7K
Zotac GT 240 512 MB GDDR5 @ 4.8K or Biostar GT 240 1 GB GDDR3 @ 4.2K
Logitech Keyboard & Mouse @ 0.7K

Total 23.8K. This is very good for Photo-shop as a fast quad core with 6 MB of L3 cache is the heart of the sysetm. So Photo shop as well as other multithreaded multimedia applications will have serious perform boost. The Graphics card present on your system has CUDA so all those multimedia software and HD movie playback will have serious performance boost.
It can be handled by your PSU. The motherboard is having USB3 and SATA3 also.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 3, 2010)

Core i5 760 @ 9.8k
Gigabyte GA-P55-USB3 @ 6k
G.Skill 2x2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 3k
MSI HD5670 @ 4.7k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.8k
Keyboard & Mouse @ 0.5k
TOTAL 26.8K

AMD option (More Future proof IMO)
Phenom II X6 1075T @ 9.7k
Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H @ 5.5k
TOTAL 26.2k

Sandybridge will come around end of January.


EDIT : This card will run on your PSU.


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 3, 2010)

But *OP* aint into gaming much so I think *Cilus*'s suggestion of 240 would be better for OP.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 3, 2010)

ssb1551, you are right again.
I've suggested GT 240 because of its CUDA support as CUDA is much mature than ATI APP. But in gaming HD 5670 is better.


----------



## hsnayvid (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for the immediate replies.

I have acquired a spare Sapphire HD5450 1GB and will use that on this system. I think it will be enuf for 1080p videos. Gaming is not a requirement at all. Whats your take on this?

@Cilus
Photoshop is not that much of a priority. It is just a hobby that i pursue once in a while. I have nothing against AMD Processors, but m looking specifically for a Core i5 upgrade, this time round.

@Ishu
I will buy in Dec 2010.. So looks like Sandybridge is out of the question for the time being.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 3, 2010)

Yup 5450 is enough. But i5 will be a waste for ur needs. I suggest this.

AMD Athlon II x4 640 @ 5k
Gigabyte GA 880GMA UD2H @ 5.5k
G.Skill 4GB DDR3 1333MHz Ripjaws Kit @ 3.7k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.8k
Corsair CX400W @ 2.7k

Total - 19.7k

get another 1TB Hdd if u want for movies with rest of money.


----------



## hsnayvid (Dec 3, 2010)

@jaskanwar
I might double up two 1tb hdds or get an external one as I don't have that either with the money saved from the card. M looking to buy Intel Core i5 this time only. 
According to the reviews 760 is great processor cant decide on the mobo though! 
I already have Cooler Maser 400W Power supply. Do I need another one?

whats with G.Skill.. every one seems to suggest this but I've never heard of this brand.. until recently.. Thought the prices are well comparable to Kingston Modules. Whatever happened to Corsair/OCZ and others..  

Guys, another thing that I'd like to know is what is difference between dual and triple channel DDR3?


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 3, 2010)

Which CM series PSU is that?Extreme or Real Power Pro?If its extreme 400W then chuck it & get something else.
Can we get OCZ in India??Even I wanna know from where...


----------



## hsnayvid (Dec 3, 2010)

@ssb..

Just checked..CM PSU is extreme power plus 390W.
OCZ is easily available in nehru place, delhi. Currently I am using OCZ RAM.


----------



## ico (Dec 3, 2010)

hsnayvid said:


> Just checked..CM PSU is extreme power plus 390W.


Crap PSU. You need a better one, really.


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 3, 2010)

hsnayvid said:


> @ssb..
> 
> Just checked..CM PSU is extreme power plus 390W.
> OCZ is easily available in nehru place, delhi. Currently I am using OCZ RAM.



Definitely chuck that & go for CX400 like *Jas* suggested!!Or FSP Saga II 400W for a cheaper option.
DAMN!!Wish I wer in Delhi.Even SMC don't have OCZ!!


----------



## vickybat (Dec 3, 2010)

hsnayvid said:


> @jaskanwar
> I might double up two 1tb hdds or get an external one as I don't have that either with the money saved from the card. M looking to buy Intel Core i5 this time only.
> According to the reviews 760 is great processor cant decide on the mobo though!
> I already have Cooler Maser 400W Power supply. Do I need another one?
> ...




Buddy Jaskanwar is right. For your needs the i5 760 will be an overkill and you really don't need that much processor grunt for the apps you mentioned. So no need in investing for the 760 as it will be waste of money for your needs and i5 6series are not at all *VFM*.

The config Jas suggested is really good for your needs and will more than enough or even better than that(trust me).
But if you want intel only then go for the i3 540 which is a good proccy at about the same price as that of athlon 2 x4 640.

And talk about psu, u need to change your existing one and go for corsair cx400 or if budget is low then fsp saga II 400 cause cm extreme series is not good at all.With these psu's you can invest in a better gpu later.


----------



## hsnayvid (Dec 5, 2010)

@ico.. 
Done.. Corsair CX400W is final.

@ssb..
I got mine from SMC Delhi. I'll check if they still stock OCZ whenever I'll visit NP for buying the PC.

@vicky..
I know that Phenom II X4 955 is a great processor, and will serve me well. But the reason for moving to core i5 is that I will get Core i5 760 from a friend, less than a month old for around 7.5K, which is a sweet deal. I have already committed to him that I'll get the processor. He is not parting with his mobo/ram etc.

@all..
The following is final:
*Core i5 760 @7.5k
G.Skill 2x2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 3k / will check availability of OCZ as well.
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.8k
Corsair CX400W @ 2.7k
Sapphire HD5450 1GB DDR3 -- Already Have.
*
Still meed to decide on:
Mobo           -      Please give me a few suggestions.
K/b + Mouse  -      I am having Logitech Cordless Desktop k/b + Cordless Mouse Kit from '06, now it is getting old. Need a replacement, would  prefer wireless combo. Any suggestions.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 5, 2010)

@ hsnayvid

Grab that i5 760. Sweet deal man. Get a good p55 board (the gigabyte one ishu suggested is great) and change that 5450 to a better gpu later to unleash the i5 760.


----------



## hsnayvid (Dec 8, 2010)

@vicky..

changing that 5450 will be a distant dream for now. I have confirmed him for the i5.
lemme check the Gigabyte GA-P55-USB3. 

@all..

Any other suggestions for mobo and k/b nd mouse?


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 8, 2010)

@hsnayvid: 1TB is the minimum space needed for movie buffs.....
go for core-i5 & entry level GPU....


----------



## hsnayvid (Dec 8, 2010)

@vicky..
Gigabyte GA-P55-USB3 looks great. 
Please advise whether I should go for an integrated video mobo and chuck that 5450 all together?


What is the status of SATA3 Technology???

@Karan.. 
I'll Get 1TB Seagate and pair it up with my existing 500GB will have a 1.5TB HDD.. More than enuf for movies for now..


----------



## vickybat (Dec 8, 2010)

@ hsnayvid

Buddy you cannot go for an integrated graphics solution in case of i5 760 because it doesn't have on chip graphics core. The i3's and i5 6series(crap series) have it but are totally not worth it. Intel mobo's no longer have integrated video solution in them.

For i5 760 using a discrete video card is *MANDATORY*. Ditch the 5450 and go for something substantial. Give us your budget for a discrete card and we can suggest you one.


----------



## NITIN BHUWANIA (Dec 8, 2010)

hsnayvid said:


> @ico..
> Done.. Corsair CX400W is final.
> 
> @ssb..
> ...




Hey where are u getting core i5-760 for just 7.5k dude???coz the minimum price i have heard until now is 9.5k...was that a typing mistake?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 8, 2010)

^

Read the post again. He is getting it from his friend.


----------



## NITIN BHUWANIA (Dec 8, 2010)

oops i made a reading error...lol..
sorry...


----------



## hsnayvid (Dec 8, 2010)

@vicky..  
If that is the case.. then I'll buy discreet graphics somewhere down the line.. 
5450 should suffice win7 + 1080p movies for the time being.

Guys some suggestion for a good mobo/mouse combo...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 9, 2010)

Gigabyte GA-P55-USB3 @ 6k
Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2 @ 6k

```
Differences
USB3                         UD2
ATX                          MATX
2 PCIe (16x and 4x)          1 PCIe (16x)
8 Sata ports                 5 Sata ports
IDE                          eSATA, Firewire,IDE
```


----------



## aby geek (Dec 9, 2010)

well i will never say yes to lynnfield as it dies on jan 9. you should have gone for sandy bridge. but the current scenario says that you should not wait more then december 20 for sandy bridge motherboard lists.

and since you are getting a second hand 760 iam not protesting much  though iam suspiciious that your friend will himself go for sandy bridge lol.

by the way guys can cx400 handle gts450 , ithink thats the best card op can go for , not sure though if hell be able to get 550 riding on that. do seasonic 400 and 430 make any sense here?

and for mobo go Msi p55 cd 53 or msi p55 gd65 awesome boards.
and your usage asks for a greater monitor than graphic card.so you can get a good psu and display and add a entry level card. 5450 is concidered htpc god though.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 9, 2010)

^
He will have to wait for minimum 2 months if he wants SB.

And his friend would have given away his mobo too if he wanted SB.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 9, 2010)

@ still his friend can go with 870 too, or may be  he sealed the deal on the mobo with someone else and could't get a buyer for the proccy.

and no man it doesnt take that long if SB launches on jan 9 it will start getting listed by 14th nd you can get them aftter 20th.

i suspect that since ther is no hype for 1155 mobos we will initially have proccy and mobo bundls for SB.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 9, 2010)

Regarding your Graphics card, dump the HD 5450. The reason is it is a DirectX11 capable HTPC graphics card and even low end gaming is hardly possible. And for watching HD content DirectX 11 is of no use.
Get a ASUS HD 4670 1 GB GDDR3 graphics card. Prcing will be almost same or little lower (3.9K) compared to HD 5450. IT will serve yout HTPC purpose as well as  provide some muscles to play games also in lower/middle setting. It is a DirectX 10.1 capable card.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 9, 2010)

^^

Err cilus i think he already has a spare 5450.So he is not in the mood of buying any card.


----------



## hsnayvid (Dec 12, 2010)

@aby..
Cant wait for more than 20th dec.. sandy bridge is out of question.
Lemme check the MSI boards.. will update shortly.

@cilus..
no graphic card update for now..

@all..
how about msi p55 boards..
there are so many of them.. any ideas/experiences?


----------



## aby geek (Dec 12, 2010)

my point is that do buy in december but wait for SB news as long as you can ,that you will be able to decide what you would buy if you had to buy sandy bridge,and currently you can spend on lynfield keeping in mind your place where you fall in the SB buyers categories.

so if you do save on current purchase you can put it in a piggy bank labelled SB upgrade funds for later 

msi p55 gd65 is a good board , any design flaws can only be explainedby sorceror and others


----------



## hsnayvid (Dec 12, 2010)

@aby..

was in no mood of an upgrade.. m pretty happy with my c2d E4500.. but need to buy the pc latest by 30 dec, so all comparisons need to be done ahead.. since there is no news of sb till now.. m thinking of purchasing this week as waiting for the news will be a waste of time.

Have also committed my friend that i'll get his processor..


----------



## aby geek (Dec 12, 2010)

so if you are happy with e4500 why the upgrade ,just to please your friend ?

go ahead any way the chipset z68 is still under dev and p67 ,h67 h61 dont look that exciting.

i hope i dont have to buy a bloomfield in march due to crappy work by intel lol.


----------



## hsnayvid (Dec 12, 2010)

@aby.. not to please my friend..

my brother need a pc.. will pass this one on to him..
He leaves in first week on jan, so need to get the new pc ready by then.


----------



## S_V (Dec 13, 2010)

@hsnayvid

I didn't have time to read other posts, so here it is my opinion and don't know whether others suggested or not...

One key point

If you are not buying graphics card for now because of SMPS.. I suggest you to go for AMD or if you insist you want i5 only... Then your choices are limited..

How can u use i5 760 if you don't want graphics card.  

Only H55 chipset with i5 6 series does support on board CPU/GPU graphics. Not other CPU series have this option.... 
Even if you Use H55 with I5 760 then also you can't use since that processor doesn't have Intel HD graphics option..... 

so you must use Graphics card to get it run with i5 760....

sorry if i miss anything here....


----------



## vickybat (Dec 13, 2010)

@S_V

You are absolutely correct buddy.i3's and i5 6 series come with on chip graphics core which can be used using an h55 or h57 chipset but not p55 ones.

So op cannot use i5 760 without a discrete gpu and i had posted this before in this thread.


----------



## hsnayvid (Dec 13, 2010)

@S_V..

bro.. I will use the hd5450 that i already have with i5 760.
I am getting a pretty sweet deal on the i5 so will go with that..

vicky has already pointed out these points earlier.

i will upgade my graphics card if the need arises but not before july 2011.

have also decided to get the Corsair CX400 PSU. hope it will suffice my needs. I think there is CX430 also available in the same range. 

The following is the final list:
Core i5 760 @7.5k
G.Skill 2x2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 3k / will check availability of OCZ as well.
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.8k
Corsair CX400W @ 2.7k
Sapphire HD5450 1GB DDR3 -- Already Have.

Still need to decide which P55 mobo I'll buy.


----------



## S_V (Dec 13, 2010)

I have P7P55D left with me, which i used just 10 days before i upgraded to i7.. I bought it for 10,500 . If you want we can do deal ,my brothers stay in Noida/Delhi. 

That is 100% working very good board and you have regular warranty from ASUS too..


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 13, 2010)

^^ which p7p55D are we talking about???there are 4-5 versions of it..

@ hsnayvid see Gigabyte GA-p55-UD2 @ 5-6k


----------



## aby geek (Dec 13, 2010)

keviv i s the ud2 better than msi p55 cd 53 coz that i also 6k.

hsnayvid if it doesnt upset your budget go for msi p55 gd 65.its in the 7-9k range i believe.


----------



## hsnayvid (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi guys..

Sorry for the late reply..

Thanks for all your help. 

Finally got the following a week back:

Core i5 760 @7.5k (from friend) street price 9.6K
Gigabyte GA-P55-USB3 @7.8K
G.Skill 2x2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 2.6k
Corsair CX400W @ 3k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.9k

Still setting it up!


----------



## aby geek (Jan 1, 2011)

hi happy new year hsnayvid

good rig but you have killed future graphic card upgrade by buying that smps,you will have to buy a new power supply when u get a new card.

though enjoy ur rig for now its as solid as any.


----------



## hsnayvid (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks aby..

Wishing you a prosperous new year as well.

Will get a new PSU whenever i'll buy a graphic card.

Till then lemme get hang of Win 7 and office 2010. 
It surely is difficult as everything has been reorganised.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 2, 2011)

congrats..nice one.


----------

